# Visa Appealing - Can I apply for a visitor visa?



## Minnesotan (Mar 24, 2012)

Hello! My husband and I received notice that our UK spouse visa was refused in October. We appealed and received a letter saying that the next leg of the appeal process will take approximately 19 weeks - so that would be April for us. We were crushed by the refusal to begin with and being apart for Christmas is very hard. We're trying to find a way to at least get to see one another for a month or two while waiting.

Does anyone know if it is possible to apply for a family visit visa (or if there is a different one) while you're waiting for an appeal to process? 


Sorry if there is something else out there... I've been searching just haven't found it yet.

Thanks!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Minnesotan said:


> Hello! My husband and I received notice that our UK spouse visa was refused in October. We appealed and received a letter saying that the next leg of the appeal process will take approximately 19 weeks - so that would be April for us. We were crushed by the refusal to begin with and being apart for Christmas is very hard. We're trying to find a way to at least get to see one another for a month or two while waiting.
> 
> Does anyone know if it is possible to apply for a family visit visa (or if there is a different one) while you're waiting for an appeal to process?
> 
> ...


If you are an American, you don't need a visa to visit UK. However, I usually advise people with appeal pending not to visit UK if at all possible (unless it's an emergency like sudden illness or bereavement), to avoid any possible hassle at the border, which doesn't help with your appeal. I suggest you either stay put and ask your UK partner to visit you, or choose a neutral country to meet, such as France. Ireland is a bad choice as Irish immigration has access to UK records (being part of common travel area), and they are aware Ireland is often used as backdoor entry into UK (and vice versa) for those with visa problems.


----------



## Minnesotan (Mar 24, 2012)

Shucks, I was hoping if we applied for a visit visa and I got a letter from my employer stating that I am obligated to return to work after a month's leave it might work out. I wish that him coming here was an option. I guess we're going to have to search for another plan.

Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Minnesotan said:


> Shucks, I was hoping if we applied for a visit visa and I got a letter from my employer stating that I am obligated to return to work after a month's leave it might work out. I wish that him coming here was an option. I guess we're going to have to search for another plan.


The risk you take when trying to enter UK - with or withour visit visa - is that having just had your settlement visa refused, they may regard it as an attempt to circumvent rules by overstaying. Even a letter from your bosses may not be enough, as desperate people will try anything - even forfeit of their job - in order to get into UK. So another possible visa refusal - or denied entry - when your appeal is in the pipeline doesn't bode well for the future. I urge patience, and separation now may well mean being together for good.


----------

